
New Material Makes It Easier to Store Lots of Natural Gas - ocjo
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/542976/new-material-makes-it-easier-to-store-lots-of-natural-gas/
======
DrScump
Same article posted a few hours earlier.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10536637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10536637)

